# Hot Feliway?



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I plugged the Feliway diffuser in yesterday to get ready for our new arrival and have just noticed that it feels very warm - almost hot - to touch. Is this normal? I don't remember noticing that last time but then I probably didn't check. There's plenty of fluid in the chamber.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

My grandad was a fireman and said he went to so many house fires caused by plug in air fresheners.

Personally if its warm remove it and throw it away, and never leave on when no one is in the house.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Chewie39 said:


> I plugged the Feliway diffuser in yesterday to get ready for our new arrival and have just noticed that it feels very warm - almost hot - to touch. Is this normal? I don't remember noticing that last time but then I probably didn't check. There's plenty of fluid in the chamber.


I think it does get fairly warm but not hot.Is it an old one that has been used for a while.According to the leaflet they should be replaced after 6 months of use.I always replaced mine every few months.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

No it's quite new, I used it for about 6 weeks when we got Oscar so it's on it's second refill. I don't really want to chuck it away as I'm a big believer in how much it helps stressed cats settle with each other.

Hmmmmmm


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

maybe contact the manufacturer and express your concerns, they _may_ replace it.
I agree with Buffie though that I don't like to leave these things plugged in 24/7 unattended....last time I used one I put it in one of those light timer plugs so it came on when I was in the house.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Chewie39 said:


> I plugged the Feliway diffuser in yesterday to get ready for our new arrival and have just noticed that it feels very warm - almost hot - to touch. Is this normal? I don't remember noticing that last time but then I probably didn't check. There's plenty of fluid in the chamber.


They will of course get warm but if as you say its getting HOT to touch then i wouldn't use it again as it sounds faulty, and any faulty electrical item could cause a fire.plz plz throw it away and buy a new one for safety sake.............Chris.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd throw it away and buy a new one - not worth the risk.

I believe it takes a couple of weeks to start working so won't be doing much to help settle the cats now that the new arrival is here anyway?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Our's gets quite warm to I think they do so the stuff does the job, is a worry though


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

They do get pretty warm I guess that's how they work; the liquid soaks up the wick and then the diffuser heats it up to evaporate it.


----------



## Chewie39 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think it's probably normal but I've ordered a new one to be safe - if it's the same I'll know I can keep using that one as well. I've left it on for now whilst I'm here but will put it off when I go out/to bed.


----------



## walkingcarpets (Aug 11, 2011)

Chewie39 said:


> I think it's probably normal but I've ordered a new one to be safe - if it's the same I'll know I can keep using that one as well. I've left it on for now whilst I'm here but will put it off when I go out/to bed.


Used to use Feliway, now use the pet remedy herbal diffuser, latter doesn't get as warm/hot as the Feliway. We had a similar incident to what happened with you, ours started to smell a bit and we threw it away. Just to be on the safe side, with the new Pet Remedy diffuser, we switch it off when we're out.


----------

